# Tolkien ebooks annotated with the Tolkien Gateway wiki



## MrXyfir (May 29, 2018)

Hello, Tolkien fans!

I hope this is the right place to post this...

I've been working on something lately that I think you'll all find intriguing: converting wiki articles from Tolkien Gateway into annotations on xyAnnotations, which can be integrated directly into ebooks and viewed in just about any ebook reader. It's really neat being able to just tap on a name or a location within a book and have the wiki articles already loaded and available to view right there.

I made a short video demonstrating it in action, and if you'd like to give it a try, I'd recommend starting here.

Originally, I had made a clone of the LOTR Wikia community and shared it in some relevant Reddit communities, but I was told that Tolkien Gateway was a much better source and so far it seems like they were definitely right. TG has a _lot_ more content than Wikia does and I'm told the quality is much better as well.

As you can see, I've got a large part of the main articles transferred over, thanks to the automated tool I built. However, because it _is_ automated, there are some things that aren't quite right and I'd love to get some help improving the converted annotations. One of the biggest things I need to do is actually _remove_ annotations because there's a ton of stuff that will never be highlighted within the actual Tolkien books and so will never be viewed and are just taking up space and slowing things down. Some examples are pages for the actors who played in the movies. Their names obviously never show up in any of the books so there's no need to have their pages be annotations.

Additionally, I also need help adding and setting metadata for books on xyAnnotations. I currently have 6 Tolkien books linked to this annotation set, with some basic metadata for those books, but as you all know there are definitely more than 6 books written by or relating to Tolkien.

I'm a moderator on all of the Tolkien books and annotation sets on xyAnnotations so I can accept your changes or even make you a moderator as well if you're willing, able, and trustworthy. It'd be great to have some of the trusted members here moderating the Tolkien-related books and sets of annotations on xyAnnotations.

So if any of the Tolkien fans or scholars here are interested in helping out, just let me know and I can point you in the right direction. If you're just looking to get these annotations into your ebooks and are having trouble, feel free to ask and I'll do my best to help.

There was a lot of activity over on Reddit yesterday if anyone wants to take a look!

https://www.reddit.com/r/tolkienfan...en_ebooks_annotated_with_the_tolkien_gateway/


----------

